# anorexic cobalt and white spots



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Well, I've had a male cobalt that has been acting anorexic for a while. He won't eat right away like the breeding pair. This male was bullied by the breeders and was thinner, so I separated him months ago.

However, he has not gained weight back after several months. He continues to soak in the water feature a lot. He does eat, but doesn't go after food right away. I have better luck feeding him at night.

I have fresh supplements, and all frogs get the same stuff.

The frog has two white spots on it's back. I have silver sulfadeizene just in case. I do not know what they are, but they haven't changed in a long time.

I will be sending in a fecal on Wednesday to my veterinarian, but not sure what the white spots could be.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

I have a female that gets white sores eveery once in awhile from scraping her back on something. Not sure if this is the same though


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I have wondered that too. They haven't changed, and I high doubt it's mycobacterium. I put some silver sulfadezeine on his back, but he rubbed it off when he went into the water. I drained the water and hopefully I can put it on his back without him rubbing it off.

I will be putting him in a shoebox tomorrow to get him to defecate and let my vet test things.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

bad news, the frog didn't defecate. I guess since he's been anorexic he's not going to poop. I left him in the tubberware for about 12 hours. I am conversing with David frye at the moment.


----------

